
The World’s Most Sarcastic Product Review: Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. iPhone - nikunjk
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/03/15/the-world-s-most-sarcastic-product-review-samsung-galaxy-s4-vs-iphone-5.html
======
modified_duck
this 'S Health' add-on is interesting. I guess mhealth is the place to be
right now.

